# Your dream WR holders.



## Derrick Eide17 (Apr 20, 2008)

If you could choose certain cubers that you want them to hold the WR for every category, who would they be and for what WR's? 

Mine are as follows:

3x3 Single: Ron Van Bruchem
4x4: Erik Akkersdijk
5x5: Erik Akkersdijk
OH: Brian Loftus
BLD: Tie between Danyang Chen and Rowe hessler
2x2 single: Erik Akkersdijk
2x2 average: Lukasz Cialon
Megaminx: Chris Brownlee
Multi BLD: Tie between Ryosuke Mondo and Dennis Strehlau
Square-1: Bernett Orlando 
4x4 BLD: Chris Hardwick
5x5 BLD: Ryosuke Mondo
Magic: Milan Baticz
Master Magic: Milan Baticz

Okay so those are my choices! now its your turn!

PS: NO CHOOSING YOURSELF AS A CHOICE! lol


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 20, 2008)

aww... Now that I actually think I can get the WR, I would've chosen myself for 5x5... O well, Erik is a great puzzler, and he can have it too... I guess


----------



## MistArts (Apr 20, 2008)

You forgot FMC


----------



## alexc (Apr 20, 2008)

3x3: I really don't care, no one really comes to mind. 
4x4: Erik
5x5: Erik or Dan (There Dan, I'll put you in.)
OH: Brian Loftus
3x3bld: Rowe Hessler (or me)
2x2: Syuhei Omura
3x3multibld: Tim, Mondo, Dennis (or me)
4x4 and 5x5 bld: Chris Hardwick

The rest I don't really care. (Sorry I put myself in there twice....)


----------



## joey (Apr 20, 2008)

I think everyone that holds the WR's now, deserves them.

Except Alex Yu, that should be my WR. =p


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 20, 2008)

3x3: Chambon, Erik, Harris, Macky, Joel, anyone...
4x4: Michael Gottlieb
5x5: Michael Gottlieb
OH: Lofty
2x2: Erik, Phil Thomas, Derrick
Megaminx: Erik, Stefan
Bld: Chris Hardwick, Rowe Hessler, Alex Yu, joey ...
Multi: Rowe, Tim, Dennis
FMC: avgalen
Big cube BLD: Tim, Mike, Chris, Lucas Garron


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Apr 20, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> 3x3: Chambon, Erik, Harris, Macky, Joel, anyone...
> 4x4: Michael Gottlieb
> 5x5: Michael Gottlieb
> OH: Lofty
> ...



           

me for 2x2?  THANKS!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Apr 20, 2008)

Edit: and also OH YEAH i cant belive i forgot about michael gottlieb! i would like him to have one of the big cubes! 

WTF how did i post this on another post?? whatever lol sorry for the double post XD


----------



## Dene (Apr 20, 2008)

Lets see what I can think of...

3x3x3: Jason Baum
4x4x4: Erik Akkersdijk
5x5x5: Erik Akkersdijk
3x3x3_BLD: Matyas Kuti
3x3x3_MulitBLD: Dennis Strehlau
3x3x3_OH: Lofty!!!
3x3x3_feet: Anssi Vanhala


----------



## Pedro (Apr 20, 2008)

M. K.? Really?


----------



## pjk (Apr 21, 2008)

I'd have to say everyone that holds the WR's now are the ones who deserve them most. Of course, tomorrow may be a new day. I don't really have dream WR holders.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Apr 21, 2008)

Dene said:


> Lets see what I can think of...
> 
> 3x3x3: Jason Baum
> 4x4x4: Erik Akkersdijk
> ...





Pedro said:


> M. K.? Really?



Yeah apparently some people still cant let go of their love for M.K or something lol idk. i just dont understand why someone should hold a WR when they did nothing really to earn it. Now i can understand for 4x4 or 5x5 but the event that he {you know what} at is just wrong.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Apr 21, 2008)

3x3 Average: Harris Chan(He deserves it!!!!)
3x3 Single: *Jason Baum*{I can imagine this...
Easy X-Cross, F2l = great(look ahead = fantastic)!!
Easy ZBF2L case and a ZBLL(T Case)}

3x3 OH Single: Doowon!!!
3x3 OH Average: Doowon!!!!

4x4 average and single: Eric Limeback

3x3 BLD: McWizzle84!!!!(...No Joke.)


----------



## Dene (Apr 21, 2008)

Pedro said:


> M. K.? Really?



I don't see what the problem is, we all know he _can_ solve fast, his memo is still amazing. It's just a matter of not being tempted to peep.


----------



## Pedro (Apr 21, 2008)

Dene said:


> Pedro said:
> 
> 
> > M. K.? Really?
> ...



do we really know? I don't...

_"his memo is still amazing"_
how do you know?


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Apr 21, 2008)

What kind of a role model WR holder would still money by cheating, lie to everyone, and now we hear NO WORD from him, he has NOT apologized, and where is this prize money he is supposed to return? oh yeah..... he HASNT returned it. And even now when given a chance to admit it he STILL hasnt admitted it to ANYONE. he still says his pb is like 24 sec and that he didnt cheat lol. seriously he is totally ignorant, rude, obnoxious person if he hasnt even ADMITTED yet still. okay so enough about matyas, this always brings out the worse in these Forums lol.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 21, 2008)

3x3 Single: Jason Baum. It will happen.
4x4: Erik Akkersdijk
5x5: Erik Akkersdijk
OH: Brian LoftusLofty
BLD: Rowe
2x2 single: The current one works.
2x2 average: Ditto.
Megaminx: Erik (Sub minute!)
Multi BLD: Dennis Strelau
Square-1: Lars Vandenberg. 
4x4 BLD: Chris Hardwick
5x5 BLD: Same.
Magic: Erik
Master Magic: Sam Boyles.
Pyraminx: Gotta say me. I will get the NAR.


----------



## Lofty (Apr 21, 2008)

wow I am honored to be on most of you guys's lists


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 21, 2008)

3x3x3: Harris Chan (single), Yu Nakajima (average)
4x4x4: Matyas Kuti (single), Erik Akkerdijk (average)
5x5x5: Takayuki Ookusa (single), Michael Gottlieb (average)
2x2x2: Lukasz
BLD: Rowe Hessler (ER: Joey Gouly)
OH: Brian Loftus
Feet: Anssi
Magic: Matyas
Master Magic: Sam Boyles
Pyraminx: Some Polish people
Square-1: Lars Vandenbergh / Gregorz Prusak
Clock: Stefan / David Pemberton
4x4x4 BLD: Daniel Beyer
5x5x5 BLD: Chris Hardwick
Multi BLD: Tim Habermaas ( / Dennis Strehlau)


----------



## Dene (Apr 21, 2008)

Pedro said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Pedro said:
> ...



Well you have me there, of course I have no evidence whatsoever, I still think that he _can_ do it though. Certainly he's proven that he is amazing at all the other areas of cubing that he does, why not BLD as well, seeing as it's his main focus?


----------



## qqwref (Apr 21, 2008)

Hmm, I have a lot... 

3x3: Yu Nakajima, Yu Jeong-Min, Harris Chan, Mitsuki Gunji, Jason Baum, Edouard Chambon...
4x4: Marc van Beest, Erik Akkersdijk
5x5: Takayuki Ookusa, Erik Akkersdijk
2x2: Syuhei Omura, Lukasz Cialon
3x3 BLD: Rowe Hessler, Danyang Chen, Alexander Yu, Konrad Stawski
3x3 OH: Takumi Yoshida, Ryosuke Higo, Yu Nakajima, Syuhei Omura...
3x3 feet: Anssi Vanhala
Magic: Oliver Perge, Matyas Kuti, Erik Akkersdijk, Quinn Lewis
Master Magic: Milan Baticz, Mate Horvath, Bertalan Bodor, Matyas Kuti, Sam Boyles
Megaminx: Erik Akkersdijk, Chris Brownlee
Pyraminx: Grzegorz Luczyna
Square-1: Grzegorz Prusak, Lars Vandenbergh
Rubik's Clock: Matyas Kuti, Stefan Pochmann
4x4 BLD: Chris Hardwick, Rowe Hessler
5x5 BLD: Rowe Hessler, Chris Hardwick
Multi-BLD: Tim Habermaas, Dennis Strehlau, Ryosuke Mondo, Rowe Hessler


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Apr 21, 2008)

Daaamn you guys have some AWESOME choices!


----------



## Rama (Apr 21, 2008)

Hello!? Mr. Joël van Noort for 3x3x3 single, duh. <-- at least he should have a ''History of World Records'' at his WCA page for that event. 
Joël gave many tips to many people and he is the son of a very cool teacher at my school. 

The rest I can't decide and I won't. I think everyone should a ''History ....'' for their event.


----------



## Erik (Apr 21, 2008)

2x2 single: Ron
2x2 avg: lukasz cialon
3x3 single: Joel 
3x3 avg: Edouard/Yu
OH single: Rowe
OH avg: Rama 
4x4 s: Marc
4x4 a: me (sorry)
5x5 s: Dan Cohen (since yesterday)
5x5 a: me (sorry again :S)
pyraminx s: Ron!
pyraminx a: mr Luczyna
minx: me (sorry!)
magic s: Oliver Perge
magic a: Henrik
mmagic s: Mátyás
mmagic a: Milan
clock s: Mátyás
clock a: Stefan
3x3 BLD: Kai/Rowe
Multi BLD: Dennis (sorry tim!)
4x4 BLD: Chris
5x5 BLD: Chris
feet: Anssi
Sq-1: Lars
FMC: Arnaud AND Guus (shared  )


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks erik. Now I don't feel so left out...


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Apr 21, 2008)

great choices Erik! can I at least have maybe.......... hmmm.... 2x2 BLD if there will ever be one  i would want that SO BAD!


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Apr 22, 2008)

3x3 Single: Jason Baum!
3x3 Average: Nakiji
4x4[s/a]: Marc Van Beest
5x5[s/a]: Erik
OH: Lofty, everyone has faith in Lofty. haha
BLD: Rowe, matter of time
2x2 single: Javier Paris?
2x2 average: um... Erik?
Megaminx: Erik
Multi BLD: Mondo/[current guy]
Square-1: [no idea]
4x4 BLD: Chris Hardwick
5x5 BLD: Hardwick
Magic: Kuti
Master Magic: Kuti
Pyraminx: Piotr Kozka?


----------



## CanadianPires (Apr 22, 2008)

2x2: Lukasz Cialon
3x3 single: Jason Baum (full ZB solve)
3x3 avg: Harris Chan/Yu Nakajima
OH: Lofty
4x4 : Erik Akkersdijk/Matyas Kuti
5x5 : Erik Akkersdijk/Takayuki Ookusa
magic Matyas Kuti
mmagic: Matyas Kuti
3x3 BLD: Rowe Hessler
4x4 BLD: Chris Hardwick
5x5 BLD: Chris Hardwick
FMC: Guus


----------



## ccchips296 (Apr 23, 2008)

2x2: Lukasz Cialon
3x3 single: Jason Baum 
3x3 avg: Yu Nakajima
OH: Takumi Yoshida
4x4: Erik Akkersdijk
5x5 : Erik Akkersdijk
magic: Matyas Kuti
mmagic: Matyas Kuti
3x3 BLD: Joey Gouly (Sry Rowe )
4x4 BLD: Chris Hardwick
5x5 BLD: Chris Hardwick
Multi BLD: Tim Habermaas


----------



## MiloD (Apr 24, 2008)

3x3: someone who doesn't use Fridrich
OH: I think Tomy will get it, but I am pulling for lofty.
4x4: Marc
5x5: I'll go with Dan or Gottlieb since they use the same edges as I do and they both post here.
6x6 and 7x7 when they come out: I don't think frank morris has a chance. I predict Michael will dominate for a long time if he wants to. 
3x3 bld: who wouldn't want to see Rowe get this...I think even Alex Yu might. 
all big cube bld: Chris H.
Multi: Dennis, but only if his reaction is taped. if not, then tim or mondo. 
FMC: lars petrus!
magic and mmagic: sam \m/


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey, Erik posts here too. But thanks for thinking of me  Also, for the bigger cubes, Michael says that the cubes are a little big for him. I've never tried one, but my hi-games skill should help my times. I can always hope.


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 24, 2008)

pyraminx: Piotoor, Ron (me for AsR, really lucky single) 
Big cubes OH: Michael Gottelieb.

Add masterofthebass for big cubes.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Apr 24, 2008)

@MiloD:
My reaction is ALWAYS taped man
maybe i can get WR for reaction


Greetings...Dennis


----------



## MiloD (Apr 24, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> Hey, Erik posts here too. But thanks for thinking of me  Also, for the bigger cubes, Michael says that the cubes are a little big for him. I've never tried one, but my hi-games skill should help my times. I can always hope.



yes but Erik uses AVG's edge method...Takayuki has faster average and uses same edges as me(although I use M ring) but he doesn't post here. So yeah. I think Michael's experience on 6 and 7 centers will pay off though.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 24, 2008)

DennisStrehlau said:


> @MiloD:
> My reaction is ALWAYS taped man
> maybe i can get WR for reaction
> 
> ...





You do get the reaction WR. Your video of 2 sub-20 solves in a row is just hilarious!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 24, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> DennisStrehlau said:
> 
> 
> > @MiloD:
> ...



Eh, that was okay, but not nearly as good as his reaction after doing the 21 multiBLD. Now THAT was a WR reaction!


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Apr 24, 2008)

Heh, I'm kind of glad no one put me down for 2x2x2.

3x3: Harris
4x4: Marc
5x5: Erik
2x2: Syuhei
3BLD: Rowe
4BLD: Hardwick
5BLD: Hardwick
multi: Dennis
3OH: Lofty
FMC: Johannes


----------



## KJiptner (Apr 24, 2008)

3x3: Erik
4x4: Erik 
5x5: Erik 
2x2: Erik
3x3 BLD: Konrad Stawski (protégé ) 
3x3 OH: Rama
3x3 feet: Annsi
Magic: Erik
Master Magic: Erik 
Megaminx: Erik
Pyraminx: Ron
Square-1: Lars
Rubik's Clock: Stefan
FMC: Arnaud
4x4 BLD: Tim
5x5 BLD: Tim
Multi-BLD: Tim, Dennis


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Apr 24, 2008)

@Mike Haughey:
Yes, i think so, too

Greetings...Dennis


----------



## Erik (Apr 24, 2008)

@ Kai: lol, I'm flattered but... are you sure?...


----------



## KJiptner (Apr 24, 2008)

Erik said:


> @ Kai: lol, I'm flattered but... are you sure?...



suuuuuuuuuuuuuure


----------



## alexc (Apr 24, 2008)

MiloD said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, Erik posts here too. But thanks for thinking of me  Also, for the bigger cubes, Michael says that the cubes are a little big for him. I've never tried one, but my hi-games skill should help my times. I can always hope.
> ...



What other 5x5 edge methods are there besides AVG? Link me please.


----------



## sam (Apr 24, 2008)

3x3: Harris and Nakaji
4x4: Patrick Jameson
5x5: Jon Choi
2x2: Phil!
3x3 BLD: Rowe Hessler or Eric Limeback
3x3 OH: Doowon Joo!!!
3x3 feet: Annsi
Magic: Rhodri Mativo
Master Magic: Bertalan Bodor
Megaminx: Erik
Pyraminx: Bob Burton
Square-1: Takao Hashimoto
Rubik's Clock: idc
FMC: Mirek (even though he already has it)
4x4 BLD: Rowe
5x5 BLD: Rowe
Multi-BLD: Dennis

Its great that i got a couple votes for Master magic XD. 
Bertalan is better than me probably. And he got a sub 2 avg of 5!!!


----------



## MiloD (Apr 24, 2008)

The "other" method (outlined most notably by Frank Morris on bigcubes.com) is to just join pieces in a ring (like the M or E ring or switching between both) and never worrying about restoring centers to solved. You can only build 8 edge groups with this method. After 8 you restore centers and do the last 4 groups.


----------



## bubblebuddy73 (Jun 24, 2008)

I would defiantly have to say:
2x2: Syuhei Omura
3x3: Erik
3x3 OH: Rama
3x3 BLD: Rowe
3x3 Multi BLD: either Tim Habermaas or Rowe
4x4: Erik
5x5: Dan
and im not gona go into the other puzzles but those would be my dream WR holders. (those people I chose would be my dram WR holders for both single and average)


----------



## Makhieval (Jun 25, 2008)

3x3 Single: Édouard Chambon 
4x4x4: Erik Akkersdijk
OH: Yu Nakajima
BLD: Rowe Hessler
2x2 Single: Édouard Chambon
Megaminx: Laëtitia Lemoine
Multi BLD: Rowe Hessler
FMC: Gilles Roux


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Jun 26, 2008)

3x3 s: Nakajima
3x3 a: Nakajima
3x3 OH: Hmm....
FMC: a chimpanzee(HOW EPIC WOULD THAT BE!!!!!!!!??????????)
3x3 BLD: Rowe(He deserves it)
4x4 s: Dan the man Cohen(wait... nervermind) 
4x4 a: erik
4x4 BLD: Cmon, who else but Hardwick?
5x5 s: Dan
5x5 a: Erik
5x5 BLD: Hardwick
pyraminx: Tim Renyolds
megaminx: Takao Hashimoto
Magic s & a: Sam boyles
Master Magic s & a:Sam boyles

Nakajima's WR is gonna hold for a really long time. well, until _he_ breaks it


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 26, 2008)

Erik said:


> ...FMC: Arnaud AND Guus (shared  )



That WR would be almost guaranteed if Guus and I could do a "Team FMC" where I could use the first 35 minutes to find a beginning, Guus gets 24 minutes to find the ending and I get the last minute to correct the small notational error(s) Guus made.

And I very much agree with Rama that Joel should get the 3x3x3 (average) WR, even if it were just for a week, so he has a "history of"


----------



## ROOT (Jun 26, 2008)

3x3- Yu nakajima
4x4- erik akkersdijk
5x5- Frank morris (hes kinda behind but ah well)
2x2- Erik Akkersdijk
3x3BLD- Rowe Hessler
4x4BLD- between rowe and chris
5x5BLD- between rowe, chris, and rysouke
Multiblind-(this one was hard) between rowe,rysouke, and dennis
OH-lofty
megaminx- Stefan or erik


----------



## brunson (Jun 26, 2008)

Me. Of course that'll never happen.


----------



## jackolanternsoup (Jul 1, 2008)

3x3x3 : Harris Chan
3x3x3 OH : Lofty/Brian Loftus
4x4x4 : Erik
3x3x3 BLD: Rowe Hessler
4x4x4 BLD: Chris Hardwick
5x5x5 BLD: Chris Hardiwck


----------



## Lofty (Jul 1, 2008)

Thank you for picking me so many people! 
I think if I get it tho I may retire  I get about 1 sub-20 average a day now so my chances are looking brighter.
For me I have too many to pick but I will try:
3x3x3: Jason Buam/Harris Chan
OH: Tomy (i want it badly but i won't vote for myself)
4x4x4: Erik
5x5x5: Dan
3x3x3 BLD: Rowe/Dennis/Derrick
4x4x4 and 5x5x5 BLD: Chris


----------



## n00bcubix (Jul 1, 2008)

3x3: Nakaji/Harris
3x3 OH!: Lofty, I will never lose my faith in you. ;D
4x4: Dan/Erik
5x5: Erik/Dan
3x3 BLD: Rowe/Derrick/Alex Yu


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 1, 2008)

No one is voting for me


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 1, 2008)

Pyraminx: Hadley Sheffield


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 1, 2008)

3x3:Nakaji
4x4: Dan Cohen
5x5: Taka
OH: Yoshi
3x3 BLD: Rowe
Pyraminx: Hadley
4x4 BLD: Mike Hughey( You have to have one over Chris.)
5x5 BLD: Chris Hardwick
Multi-BLD: Ryosuke Mondo 45/45 He'll get it eventually.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jul 1, 2008)

3x3: Harris Chan
OH: Lofty
3x3 BLD: Rowe
Pyraminx: Hadley
4x4 BLD: Mike Hughey
5x5 BLD: Mike Hughey
Multi-BLD: Dennis


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 1, 2008)

New List:

3x3: Stefan Huber, Harris, Jason Baum, Mitchell Stern
3x3 OH: Sikan Li, Lofty, Nico Kupfer, Lucas Garron
4x4: Dan Cohen
5x5: Michael Gottlieb
Magic: Chris Hardwick, Rhodri
4x4 BLD: Dan Cohen, Blah
5x5 BLD: Chris Hardwick, Lucas Garron, Rafal
7x7 Multi Bld: Mike Hughey 5/5
3x3 BLD: Derrick Eide
3x3 Multi BLD: Dennis, Tim
Pyraminx: Piotr Kozka, Erik, Hadley
Megaminx: Erik
PLL time attack: Lotsofsloths
Square-1 : Gavin Nelson
2x2: Phil Thomas
FMC: AVGALEN


----------



## MistArts (Jul 1, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> New List:
> 
> 3x3: Stefan Huber, Harris, Jason Baum, Mitchell Stern
> 3x3 OH: Sikan Li, Lofty, Nico Kupfer, Lucas Garron
> ...



What about FM?


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 1, 2008)

MistArts said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > New List:
> ...



In my last post on this thread:
AVGALEN

If you get it, I won't feel so bad about not having the NR.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jul 1, 2008)

3x3: Harris/Jason/Nakajima
3x3 OH: Lofty/Nakajima
4x4: Dan Cohen/Michael Gottlieb
5x5: Michael Gottlieb
Magic: Nakajima/Krazy Kuti
4x4 BLD: Mike Hughey
5x5 BLD: Chris Hardwick
3x3 BLD: Derrick Eide
3x3 Multi BLD: Dennis, Tim
Pyraminx: has no one said..... SIRAJ ALI!!!!!!
Megaminx: Erik
PLL time attack: Me(Daniel Saha)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 1, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> 4x4 BLD: Mike Hughey


Thanks very much everyone, but you guys are being pretty funny thinking I ever have a chance at 4x4x4 BLD; I'm pretty bad at it. I get better (relative to everyone else) as the cubes get bigger. That's just because fewer people practice the big cubes as much, so I have more practice relative to everyone else as the cubes get bigger.

I think fanwuq got right my only real chance at a WR:
7x7 Multi Bld: Mike Hughey 5/5

*That* I could see maybe happening someday.


----------



## Dene (Jul 1, 2008)

Mr. Hughey: You need more faith in yourself. I think you need to practise speedcubing more. I bet it would help with your BLD times. Your fingers would get a lot faster and your recognition should improve.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jul 2, 2008)

New list:

2x2 Single:Lukasz Cialon
2x2 Average: Erik Akkersdijk
3x3: Ron Van Bruchem
4x4: Erik
5x5: Erik
6x6: Erik
7x7: Frank 
OH: Lofty (sorry that will just never change)
3x3BLD: Dennis, Rowe, Konrad.
3x3MultiBLD: Rowe, Dennis, Tim
Megaminx: Erik
Sq-1: Grzegorz Prusak
Pyraminx: Piotoor, Hadley
4x4BLD: Chris
5x5BLD: Rowe or Ryosuke Mondo
6x6BLD: Chris
7X7BLD: Mike Hughey
FMC: Arnaud Van Galen, Fanwuq
Magic:Milan Baticz
Master Magic:Milan Baticz

And really guys you have no idea how much I appreciate those who have actually mentioned me. thanks so much  *tears up*


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 2, 2008)

Two things added on.

6x6x6BLD: Chris
7x7x7BLD: Mike


----------



## rubiksfriend (Jul 2, 2008)

3x3x3: Marc Waterman.


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 2, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> FMC: Arnaud Van Galen, Fanwuq



If that happens, it would be Fridrich with my first super lucky LL skip. I'll let Arnaud have it. I'll be glad if I can reclaim my pathetic NR after MistArts beat it by over 10 moves. 

Derrick, 
Looks like you practice more than nakaji. If you only practice one event like him for a week. You'll be ready for at least a NR in that event. A month and it would be WR.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 2, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Derrick Eide17 said:
> 
> 
> > FMC: Arnaud Van Galen, Fanwuq
> ...


How about I take the WR and you take your NR back?


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 2, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > Derrick Eide17 said:
> ...



Of course you get should get the WR!!!
I still have the NR. But I know MistArts would take it. He must take it. A NR without any challenges is stupid.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jul 2, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Derrick Eide17 said:
> 
> 
> > FMC: Arnaud Van Galen, Fanwuq
> ...



Haha yeah thanks but i wish it were that easy. I've done that before with almost every event and it seems i just fail  I practiced 5x5 till i had arm spasms and shocks in my wrists before and for some reason i got even WORSE. :confused: oh well its just who i am a guess a failure. maybe someday ill get good at SOME event..


----------



## Harris Chan (Jul 2, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> Haha yeah thanks but i wish it were that easy. I've done that before with almost every event and it seems i just fail  I practiced 5x5 till i had arm spasms and shocks in my wrists before and for some reason i got even WORSE. :confused: oh well its just who i am a guess a failure. maybe someday ill get good at SOME event..



I think too much practice = Tired = slow times  There's an optimal amount of practice each day I think, not too much, not too little. The main thing is HOW you practice. Obviously you're probably just doing solves after solve after solve. But you need to know what you want to accomplish, and HOW to get there. Setting up a goal without a realistic path to it is pointless, no matter how long/much you practice. 

Always ask yourself, "What am I doing wrong?", and don't answer "Everything" either  If you're just repeating the same thing, of course you can't really get any faster, but if you try a different approach, then things may change. 

-Harris


----------



## Dene (Jul 2, 2008)

You could try being less negative, and instead be more positive: "What went well in that solve, and why?"
Sentences like "I guess I'm just a failure" or whatever you said will only lead to depression, which you really don't want.
One could almost say you look rude, Mr. Eide. You really are fast, whether you think it or not.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks and i always do TRY to say positive its just hard sometimes. but thanks really.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 2, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> Thanks and i always do TRY to say positive its just hard sometimes. but thanks really.





Quit being so emo. You are amazing at bld, and a damn good 5x5x5 solver!


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 2, 2008)

Derrick,

Focus on everything solve. (I should really start to do that, it's quite difficult actually.) Take breaks in between to make sure you get the best performance. Don't just carelessly do solve after solve. Don't speedsolve if your hands hurt. That's the perfect opportunity to memo on multibld or practice FMC.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jul 2, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> Derrick Eide17 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks and i always do TRY to say positive its just hard sometimes. but thanks really.
> ...



lol yeah dont worry im not gonna kill myself or anything 



fanwuq said:


> Derrick,
> 
> Focus on everything solve. (I should really start to do that, it's quite difficult actually.) Take breaks in between to make sure you get the best performance. Don't just carelessly do solve after solve. Don't speedsolve if your hands hurt. That's the perfect opportunity to memo on multibld or practice FMC.



Good points. Also things like new puzzles Help i think. which im glad i got a pyraminx lately cause its tooken my mind off a lot of other puzzles too and give me a chance to break from them for a bit.


----------



## Lofty (Jul 2, 2008)

Harris Chan said:


> Derrick Eide17 said:
> 
> 
> > Haha yeah thanks but i wish it were that easy. I've done that before with almost every event and it seems i just fail  I practiced 5x5 till i had arm spasms and shocks in my wrists before and for some reason i got even WORSE. :confused: oh well its just who i am a guess a failure. maybe someday ill get good at SOME event..
> ...


I always try to practice like this but end up getting bored and doing like a OH average of 50-100 lol. I know I need to work on seeing the first pair in the inspection period and I want to learn some kind of intuitive edge control so I can move into a more COLL/2GLL/ZBLL thing. But I always very shortly get bored when I practice these things. 
I dont know why I decided to share what I practice/need to practice.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jul 2, 2008)

lol


----------



## Dene (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm the same as you Lofty. I can't keep up practise of something else. Except for 5x5x5 centers, I remember spending a good few hours practising those.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jul 3, 2008)

3x3x3 OH: me


someday... :]


----------



## alexc (Jul 3, 2008)

Dene said:


> One could almost say you look rude, Mr. Eide. You really are fast, whether you think it or not.



Dene's right, you go sub minute w/ old pochmann for goodness sake!


----------



## MistArts (Jul 3, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > fanwuq said:
> ...



Maybe I'll take AsR at World Open 2009?

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...d=China&years=&show=100+Persons&single=Single

That doesn't look hard to beat either.


----------



## shadowpartner (Jul 3, 2008)

harris for WR ! or jason baum!


----------

